# Bavarian Crochet Baby Sweater Set



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

I decided to learn Bavarian Crochet in 2013. I purchased the pattern from Annie,s Attic and a free pattern for the booties - Here are the end products.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful....well done.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set! Nice job..


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

This is so lovely and different. Wonderful workmanship.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh so pretty! I too have a goal to learn bavarian crochet! Was gifted a pattern book for christmas, you have inspired me! So pretty!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very beautiful this set is. Lovely work.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

So very pretty.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I love doing bavarian crochet. Have not made the baby set however this sure is beautiful! Nice job!!!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous set xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable, love the colors


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You are certainly a good pupil. Was it hard to learn?


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

It is so very prety.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

I found the pattern very easy to follow - it is from Annies Attic.



Grapejelli said:


> You are certainly a good pupil. Was it hard to learn?


----------



## kathysturkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Just to cute!!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

The sweater and hat pattern was purchased - therefore I cannot share it - the booties pattern is a free download I found in a search for free booties patterns that is why it is attached.



Funknitter said:


> I found the pattern very easy to follow - it is from Annies Attic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kathysturkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello, Just wanted to know where you brought the pattern and if you had the number of this patterns.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

The Sweater and hat pattern was purchased at Annie's Attic, it is called Bavarian Crochet Matinee pattern Number 177



kathysturkey said:


> Hello, Just wanted to know where you brought the pattern and if you had the number of this patterns.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh soooooo cute! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

O.K. you met your goal for 2013 to learn Bavarian crochet, and have done a BEAUTIFUL job. Now, only 11 days into the year, what is your next goal????


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

My next challenge will be to learn how to knit lace into garments.



gdhavens said:


> O.K. you met your goal for 2013 to learn Bavarian crochet, and have done a BEAUTIFUL job. Now, only 11 days into the year, what is your next goal????


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

The Bavarian Crochet is so pretty. I would like to learn it too.


----------



## kathysturkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting and adorable. I like the colors.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

They are gorgeous. I'm not sure what Bavarian crochet should look like but your little outfit is very pretty.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just exquisite!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful set, great work.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

what a gorgeous set. Guess you learned how to do this. You did a very beautiful job.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Funknitter said:


> I decided to learn Bavarian Crochet in 2013. I purchased the pattern from Annie,s Attic and a free pattern for the booties - Here are the end products.


EXQUISITE.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow, fantastic, well done


----------



## Outlawann (Nov 25, 2012)

That is so gorgeous, well done.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful set!! I love the colors. That will be one lucky baby that gets to wear it!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful your work is excellent...love the colors!


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

this is beautiful! And you learned in 2013? 2013 is only 18 days old - what a quick study you are.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing, I love it.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

